# Ưu điểm của Bỉm Yubest nội địa trung so với các loại bỉm khác



## mekhoeconthongminh (21/9/20)

*Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung* được ngoại hình siêu mỏng, mềm mịn thích hợp cho bé tiêu dùng vào mùa hè nóng bức, mang khả năng siêu thấm hút, không bị vón cục, chống thấm ngược, chống hăm hiệu quả.












*Đôi nét về Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung*

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung là nhãn hiệu cao cấp dùng kỹ thuật Mỹ, xây dựng thương hiệu từ năm 2017.

Đây là hàng nội địa Trung Quốc, cung cấp chủ yếu phục vụ trong nước nên chất lượng được đảm bảo theo tiêu chuẩn đặt ra.

tránh được hiện trạng bỉm nhái những hãng nổi tiếng, bỉm giả tràn lan thị phần.

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung được bán cam kết là hàng chính ngạch, đủ hóa đơn, bao check mã vạch, test sản phẩm tại nhà máy.

*Hiện có 3 mẫu bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung trên thị phần là Yubest Natural, Yubest Angel và Yubest Gold*

Bỉm Yubest Natural: dòng bỉm bình dân, ra mắt trước nhất (Bỉm quần: bao tị nạnh xanh, Bỉm dán: bao tị nạnh đỏ)

Bỉm Yubest Angel: loại bỉm cao cấp, phiên bản hai được cải tiến ở bề mặt thấm hút.

Bỉm mềm mại hơn, thấm phải chăng hơn mẫu Natrual ra mắt trước ấy (Bỉm quần: Vỏ trắng ngà, chữ nâu; Bỉm dán: Vỏ trắng, chữ xanh)

Bỉm Yubest Gold: cái bỉm cao cấp nhất của Yubest, ra mắt T11/2019. Bỉm cam kết cải tiến phần đũng, đai chun đệm mây, khả năng chống tràn vượt trội (Bỉm quần: xanh cyan, Bỉm dán: ghi xám)

*Các size Bỉm Yubest nội địa trung*

Bỉm Yubest Natural chia thành những Size trong khoảng S tới XXL với giá dao động: 230.000-290.000


Size S (4-8kg) dán: 132 miếng
Size M (6-11kg) dán: 108 miếng
Size L (9-14kg) dán, quần: 96 miếng
Size XL (9-14kg) quần: 84 miếng
Size XXL (15-20kg) quần: 72 miếng
Bỉm Yubest Angel chia thành những Size từ S đến XXL sở hữu giá dao động: 250.000 đến 320.000


Size S (4-8kg) dán: 90 miếng
Size M (6-11kg) dán: 84 miếng
Size L (9-14kg) dán, quần: 78 miếng
Size XL (9-14kg) quần: 72 miếng
Size XXL (15-20kg) quần: 66 miếng
Bỉm Yubest Gold: S90, M84, L78, XL72, XXL66 (Trong ấy size S, M chỉ với tã dán)


Size S (4-8kg) dán: 90 miếng
Size M (6-11kg) dán: 84 miếng
Size L (9-14kg) dán, quần: 78 miếng
Size XL (9-14kg) quần: 72 miếng
Size XXL (15-20kg) quần: 66 miếng






*Bỉm Yubest nội địa trung với thấp không?*

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung được đóng bằng bao gai nhìn không đẹp mắt cho lắm.

Đổi lại, bên trong mỗi bịch bỉm được chia thành 6 túi nilong nhỏ, tiện lợi lúc tiêu dùng vì các mẹ sẽ ko lo bỉm bị ẩm.

*Đặc điểm sản phẩm:*

Bỉm mỏng, nhẹ, độ dày khoảng 0,2cm, nặng khoảng 2,8g.

những hạt gel thần kỳ giúp khóa chặt chất lỏng, vách ngăn chống tràn với hàng triệu lỗ thoáng khí giúp cho bề mặt bỉm luôn thông thoáng, khô ráo.

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung sở hữu vạch báo đầy, tự đổi màu báo liều lượng chất thải đã đầy, cần thay bỉm cho bé.

không những thế, những mẹ nên thay bỉm 3-4 giờ 1 lần cho bé mà không cần chờ bỉm báo đầy, hoặc thay ngay lúc bé đi tiêu bẩn.

*Ưu điểm:*

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung giá hơi thấp so mang những mẫu bỉm trên thị phần, khoảng hai,8k-3,2k một miếng bỉm

Một bịch Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung thường với số lương bỉm to, ko giống những loại bỉm giấy nức danh khác, có nhẽ đây chính là nhân tố giúp giá thành bỉm Yubest mềm hơn so sở hữu loại bỉm Huggies, Pamper, Merries .. nổi trội về chất lượng thấp trên thị phần, phổ thông hơn với các mẹ bỉm sữa.

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung mỏng, mềm mịn thích hợp phục vụ mùa hè nóng nực

Mẫu mã siêu mỏng là đặc điểm đặc sắc của bỉm Yubest. những mẹ sẽ cảm thấy ưng ý có cấu tạo thông minh của bỉm Yubest trong thời kỳ tăng trưởng của bé.

Dù bé mới biết lãy hay chuẩn bị biết đi thì độ mỏng của bỉm Yubest vẫn mang đến cảm giác thả phanh cho bé so mang các cái bỉm dày cộp vướng víu.

Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung siêu thấm hút, ko vón cục

Thế mạnh tiếp theo là khả năng thấm hút “khủng”, các mẹ mang thể im tâm chuyên dụng cho trẻ chỉ cần khoảng dài mà ko ảnh hưởng tới sinh hoạt của trẻ, tương trợ rẻ sự lớn mạnh thể chất trong giấc ngủ, bữa ăn, khi vui chơi.

Bên cạnh đó, cấu tạo Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung ko gây vón cục tại 1 điểm nên nổi bật hơn hẳn so với các cái bỉm khác gây khó chịu bí bách cho trẻ.

1 trong những chỉ tiêu cần quan tâm lúc chọn bỉm thấp ấy là khả năng chống hăm, Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung trình bày lợi thế này nhờ ngoại hình chống tràn, không thấm nước ngược hiệu quả.

Dù lượng chất thải của trẻ to, mẹ đóng bỉm cho trẻ qua đêm, vẫn ko phải lo trẻ bị ngấm lạnh do bỉm trào ngược, khó chịu mất giấc ngủ vì dính chất thải.

*Nhược điểm:*

Hàng Trung Quốc nên phổ thông mẹ e ngại chưa dám tiêu dùng

Chưa được rộng rãi, chính yếu mua online

Bỉm tương đối dài, bề ngang tương đối ngắn, bé nào mông lớn ko ấp ôm hết được mông

Những size S, M chỉ với tã dán, size XL, XXL chỉ sở hữu tã quần

Ví như bạn có kinh tế vừa phải hay kinh tế hạn hẹp, sở hữu thể sử dụng hài hòa Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung có một loại bỉm khác hoặc sử dụng hoàn toàn Yubest đều được.

Điều quan trọng khi chọn một dòng bỉm cho bé là các mẹ Quan sát phản ứng của trẻ, xem bé thả sức sở hữu bỉm đó ko, da có mẩn, hăm ko. Bỉm thấp ko bằng bỉm phù hợp.

Giá Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung dao động khoảng 250k/bịch (ví dụ tã dán size M 108 miếng tương đương 2k4/miếng).

*Một số loại bỉm rộng rãi trên thị trường:*

Bobby, hàng chuẩn đệm mây giá khoảng: 3k2/miếng.

Huggies tầm khoảng 3k2/miếng.

Bỉm Jo khoảng 3k4/ miếng quần.

2 cái bỉm giá rẻ của Việt Nam Bỉm Undry: 2k5/ miếng. Bỉm Goodry khoảng 2k5/ miếng.

Rõ ràng Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung tương đối rẻ so sở hữu những dòng bỉm hiện với. Vì giá phải chăng kèm chất lượng sẵn với nên Yubest đang khó khăn sòng phẳng với cái bỉm trên thị phần.

*Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung phải chăng hơn thì ta sở hữu thể lý giải rằng:*

Vì là sản phẩm mới, phải phấn đấu khó khăn mang các sản phẩm cũ đã mang tăm tiếng nên chi phí phải quyến rũ người mua.

Kỹ thuật chế tạo bỉm tới từ Hoa Kỳ được Bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung sử dụng nhằm giảm thiểu tối đa vật liệu dùng chế tạo bỉm nhưng vẫn đạt chất lượng mong muốn. Chính vì thế mà bỉm Yubest mỏng hơn những bỉm hiện sở hữu.

Sản phẩm từ Trung Quốc nên việc nhập cảng, thuế má, chiết khấu cũng là điều tiện lợi để những shop bán được giá cả khó khăn.

Yubest Gold là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp nhất của Yubest. Bỉm cam kết cải tiến phần đũng, đai chun đệm mây, khả năng chống tràn nổi trội.

Giá sản phẩm bỉm Yubest Gold sẽ là đắt nhất, thấp nhất trong số 3 dòng bỉm hiện sở hữu của Yubest, hiệu quả được diễn tả rõ ràng hơn 2 mẫu bỉm kia.

Bên cạnh đó bỉm Yubest Angel cũng là sản phẩm chất lượng, nếu như bạn muốn tầm giá hợp lý hơn thì nên tiêu dùng mẫu này.

Còn bỉm Yubest Natural là mẫu tương đối cũ của Yubest nên chất lượng có phần giảm thiểu, nên cân đề cập lúc mua sản phẩm này.

*Địa chỉ mua bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm bỉm Yubest chính hãng 100%

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh



Điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

